# Q: Free extended warranty coverage via Credit Card purchase



## THX723 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love using my Discover card for anything and everything. Until now, it hadn't actually occur to me that I have been missing out on my Master Card's perk of providing free extended warranty (doubles the manufacture's) on many purchases. American Express is probably the best known for providing this complimentary service.

Has anyone had any experience with this service in purchasing a dSLR & lenses?
Is it worth the trouble for me to stop using my beloved Discover card?
If you actually made claims, what was your experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

Beware and read the fine print. 

Most of the credit card companies, including American express charge a fee for adding this feature, its no longer included.

It does, however, depend on your bank, since they can add features like this and pick up the tab for you. They do it by charging higher interest rates. There is no fixed interest rate for a credit card, its set by the bank that issued the card.


----------



## THX723 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yup I definitely hear you there Mt. Spokane Photography. It really looked to be the case of _"too good to be true"_, so naturally I dug into the fine prints and would like to verify with real world experiences here.

These are some of the _perks_ provided by Master Card (not the issuing bank:
(http://www.mastercard.us/card-benefits.html)

*EXTENDED WARRANTY*
Doubles the original manufacturer's or store brand warranty for up to one year when you pay with your eligible MasterCard card.

*PRICE PROTECTION*
Should you find a lower price for a new item within 60 days from the date of purchase using your eligible MasterCard card, you may be reimbursed for the price difference.

*PURCHASE ASSURANCE*
Provides coverage for most items you purchase with your eligible MasterCard card if the item is damaged or stolen within 90 days of the date of purchase.

*SATISFACTION GUARANTEE*
If you become dissatisfied with a product you purchase using your eligible MasterCard card within 60 days of purchase, and the store will not accept a return, you may be eligible for a refund for the cost of the product up 
to $250.

Holy cow! Have I been 'swiping' in the dark? I was dumb founded after the digging. Naturally there are some restrictions (fine prints) and these apply under *Extended Warranty* (YMMV!):

http://creditcardforum.com/blog/mastercard-extended-warranty-claim/

Feel free to chime in people!


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 7, 2012)

Note the qualifier "elgible" master card. Is yours elgible?? Are they all elgible??

Fine print can be very misleading. I'd ask your bank if your card is elgible for the warranty.


----------



## THX723 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes I do in fact qualify  and NO unfortunately no not everyone qualifies.
The best way to be sure is to inquire Master Card directly at 1-800-MC-ASSIST (1-800-622-7747).
I just got off the phone with MC and was assured of the perks provided here:

http://www.mastercard.us/card-benefits.html

and that the 5D Mark III would in fact be covered for an additional 2nd year for free. There's also a 60-day price protection guarantee. Awesome!!! Time to call B&H and switch my payment method.

I do know American Express has a similar but better incentive. Again all free. In MC's case, the manufacturer's warranty is not to exceed 1 year or it is disqualified. American Express will qualify up to 5-years.

Shop smartly folks!!!


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 8, 2012)

just used my master card extended warranty coverage for an LG plasma tv. This is copied from an email sent to me my the MC claims dept.


Thank you for your interest in the MasterCard® Extended Warranty program. As noted in the MasterCard Guide to Benefits, it is imperative that the claim form (included in this email) and the following required documents are received in our office within 180 days from the date of the incident. We will begin to handle your claim when we receive these documents:
Claim Form signed by Cardholder.
MasterCard billing statement showing cardholder name, account number, credit limit and transaction charge
Itemized charge receipt showing transaction billed to MasterCard
Original manufacturer's warranty (complete warranty)
Itemized repair estimate from a service provider such as the manufacturer, retailer or repair shop


----------



## THX723 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for chiming in. Aren't you glad you bought it with your MC? ;D

Good luck and do keep us posted as to how it all transpires.


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 8, 2012)

The TV is 14 months old so I'm really happy I used my Master Card. Waiting for the itemized repair estimate. I'm not in the clear yet however, I don't have the physical warranty card as I registered the TV online. I have to call them back to see what the policy is. Hopefully all goes well.

One more thing. I'm not sure if I get reimbursed for the repair estimate.


----------



## THX723 (Mar 8, 2012)

So it works via reimbursement? Good to know. I do know they'll cover up to $10,000 and I believe there's a limit of 4 claims per year, but don't quote me on it.

You might try calling LG for a copy of the warranty doc or do a search online (Google?). Surely someone's got a copy posted somewhere.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2012)

THX723 said:


> I do know American Express has a similar but better incentive. Again all free. In MC's case, the manufacturer's warranty is not to exceed 1 year or it is disqualified. American Express will qualify up to 5-years.
> 
> Shop smartly folks!!!




Amex;
1. How does the Extended Warranty work? 
When you charge the cost of a covered product with your American Express® Card, the Extended Warranty1 will extend the terms of the original manufacturer's warranty for a period of time equal to the duration of the original manufacturer's warranty, up to one additional year on warranties of five years or less that are eligible in the U.S. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. When is my purchase covered? 
When your covered product's manufacturer's warranty expires, the Extended Warranty takes effect. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Who is eligible? 
The basic Cardmember and any Additional Cardmembers on the account are eligible as long as they are U.S. Resident Cardmembers, that is, the American Express Card has been issued to them in their name, and they maintain a permanent residence within the 50 United States of America, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands. 
Back to Top 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Do I have to activate or sign up for the Extended Warranty? 
No! The Extended Warranty is a benefit of your Card membership. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5. How do I file a claim? 
You should report the Occurrence immediately following the loss. You can easily file a claim by calling 1-800-225-3750. You must provide proof of purchase and satisfactory proof of the covered Occurrence while coverage is in effect to qualify for benefits under the Extended Warranty. Remember to keep all your American Express charge receipts, original store receipts, original manufacturers’ warranties, and products requiring repair until the claim process is complete. You may also be asked to obtain a repair estimate. The program administrator will decide whether to have the item repaired or replaced, or to reimburse you up to the amount charged to the Card, and not to exceed the original purchase price. The Extended Warranty does not reimburse for shipping and handling expenses or installation, assembly, or other service charges. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6. How do I follow up on a claim? 
You can check the status of you claim on line at www.AmericanExpress.com/onlineclaim or call the Extended Warranty toll free number at 1-800-225-3750. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7. What do I do with the damaged item? 
Please keep all items. After we have determined your item is eligible under the Extended Warranty we may ask you to return the item to American Express before we replace the item. If upon receipt a decision is made to reimburse you instead, you will then receive a refund for the item. 

______________________________

So, they add one year. 

I'm using Amex, so that works out ok. I did check this a year back, and they appeared to be selling a extended warranty, it may be that they do sell one and some pay for what they get free.


----------



## THX723 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet. Am glad you're covered too! 

Paid extended warranty is optional to further extend the already extended warranty or if the purchased item did not initially qualify for free extended warranty.

By the way, also found out my Visa signature card also comes with free extended warranty. It actually has a web tool to help people manage/track their purchases and warranties by uploading receipts and warranty cards.

Also don't forget the 60- (or 90-) day low-price guarantee that most of these cards also has.

I'm dumb founded by all these great perks! 8)


----------

